# iPhone SDK on Tiger?



## #1 Rhapsody (Mar 11, 2009)

Is it somehow possible to use the iPhone SDK on Tiger?  I don't have any Intel Macs, only PowerPC.  Also is there a way to use Visual Basic.NET on the iPhone?  My friend has an iPod Touch and he knows Visual Basic.


Thanks,
#1 Rhapsody


----------



## dadidoe (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry, but unfortunately it's not possible to use X-Code + the iPhone SDK on Tiger. I pasted this from my iPhone Connection Page:



> *Use Software Update to install Mac OS X v10.5.5 before installing iPhone SDK for iPhone OS 2.2.1(added 1/27/2009)*
> iPhone OS 2.2.1 for iPod touch and iPhone is available through iTunes (installation of iTunes 8 is required)



No Tiger then...

The iPhone works using Cocoa Touch, which is Cocoa but without the NS (for example NSTextField), but uses a UI (UITextField). Also, the frameworks required are only included when installing X-Code for the iPhone, since this isn't possible on Tiger, this means a no go. Visual Basic is not possible on the iPhone as far as I am aware. 

You need to consider upgrading to 10.5.5 in order to use X-Code 3.2.1. 

P.S It makes no difference if your Processor is PowerPC or Intel, X-Code will work on any processor.


----------



## dadidoe (Mar 11, 2009)

and this is from the PDF Read Me File:


> Compatibility with Mac*OS*X Versions
> iPhone SDK requires an Intel-based Mac running Mac OS X Leopard version 10.5.4 or
> later.   Xcode 3.1.2 is also available separately for Mac-only development and is
> compatible with Intel and PowerPC Macs running Mac OS X Leopard 10.5 and later.


----------

